# First Saltwater Tank



## ahendrix38 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi, I just recently upgraded from a 10 gal to a 55 gal for my freshwater setup. I've thought about trying saltwater out for a first time in my 10 gal. I have heard that it is harder to start with a smaller tank but it is all I have at the moment and can't really afford anything bigger. Any suggestions/opinions?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Due to the lower amount of water smaller tanks are more sensative.They are not impossible though.You would be limited to smaller fish(try searching for fish listed for nano tanks).Everyone has to start somewhere so I think it would be a good start to see if you are really into it.Once you learn the basics of the water chemistry salt is not that hard.Now going all out reef is a little more demanding.
This is a great thread on stuff needed;
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f67/what-you-might-need-start-your-41978.html


----------



## SantaMonica (Sep 18, 2008)

Minimizing evaporation is a big help with small SW tanks.


----------

